# ferodo ds2000



## dstdub (Apr 5, 2003)

wheres the cheapest place to get these pads?


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (dstdub)*

Potterman (http://www.parts4vws.com) used to sell them. It's tough to tell exactly what Ferodo pads they are selling there now. You might call them. The DS-2000 was the "Fast Road" compound and said "Fast Road" on the box.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Racer_X)*

if they only have the ds2500, you'll love them too. put 10k and 3 track days on them before giving my TT brakes to my brother and his MKIV 24v. he has had them since dec and they STILL have tons of meat


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (M this 1!)*

I love mine too but the brake dust is INSANE


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (jedimindcontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedimindcontrol* »_I love mine too but the brake dust is INSANE

How was the noise for the DS2000 and the DS2500?
I had Hawk HP+ on the front for 2 weeks and I could hear the pads grinding away at the rotors ALL the time. very annoying. I have Mintex Reds now and the bite sucks.
I don't mind dust, since thats easy enough to wipe off, I just want a quiet pad with lots of bite and no fading when I goto the the track!


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*

Grinding noise? Sounds almost like you've run the pads down to the rivets/backing plates?
Usually, *grinding* noises are caused by glazed pads. Squeaking or maybe "groaning" noises are the normal sounds from properly operating pads that make excessive noise.
Did you bed the pads in properly? Did you drive very gently on the new brakes for the first couple hundred miles? Or did you go do some "test" 75+ to complete stops right after you installed them?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_Grinding noise? Sounds almost like you've run the pads down to the rivets/backing plates?
Usually, *grinding* noises are caused by glazed pads. Squeaking or maybe "groaning" noises are the normal sounds from properly operating pads that make excessive noise.
Did you bed the pads in properly? Did you drive very gently on the new brakes for the first couple hundred miles? Or did you go do some "test" 75+ to complete stops right after you installed them? 


Well I guess grinding isn't really the right word. The sound was just there you know? Its hard to describe. I only ran the pads for two weeks and have since sold them because they were too noisy.
The sound was noticeable right from the start as I was pulling out of the driveway the first time on my way to properly bed them in. I double and triple checked that everything was aligned correctly. The sound was consistent - not cyclical so I was convinced that it was just a very noisy pad.
I want a pad with that same amazing grip, but less noise in general...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*

well i have had the DS2500 pads on my car for about 15k miles. w/ the regular 11.3" factory rotors. They sounded like a city bus for the first 1/3 of wear. Now that they are aprox 1/2 way worn, they are quiet as can be. My brake fluid is two years old, so i cant really give you a fade resistence review. But the cold bite is def less than stock, stock had amazing cold bite. The brakes on my car are not very consistant, some days you tap the brakes and the car stops, other days it seems you have to put all you got into the brake pedal. 
Anyway things i've noticed w/ these pads.
-acceptable cold bite, you will not have to put the pedal to the floor to try to stop when the brakes are cold, just a bit more pressure than stock until they get some heat in them.
-noisy as anything for the first 30% of the wear. that was w/ frequent washings/squeek stop/the whole nine.
-now they are silent
-they wear geat i am EVIL on the brakes and they seem to be wearing like iron, stock brakes i burned through to like 3 mm from the backing plates in 14k miles.
-brake dust is alot, and a very dark charcoal color (whereas redbox are like a light brown/clay color), but it is very easy to remove the dust.
-I never really had good fluid in my car so i cant tell you the fade resistance and all that stuff. I think once the pads where gripping at max friction point, my fluid would fade and i'd have to hit the brakes harder. so they almost canceled each other out.
-I warped (deposits) the HELL out of my stock brake set up. these brakes i've had the front rotors glow a bright rich orange and there is no problems w/ deposits. Just dont park yoru car like that








-I think they are worth it just for the fact that you wont get deposits on your rotors even when going crazy, and also they last much longer than the softer compounds
-after having the pads on for 6 months i've started to get a clanking when hitting sharp edged bumps, when the brakes were applied this would go away. Long story short, everything w/ the brakes are fine, and i think its the pads clanking around the caliper carrier/caliper. I redid the brakes on the drivers side, and just put squeek stop and everything all over the place ect, and its gone. Passanger side was too, for like 3 hours now its back. it isnt the caliper guide pins and rubber sleaves b/c it did it w/ them, and also when i replaced those w/ the tyrolsport brake caliper stiffening kit.
-All in all i cant give real hardcore performance review of them b/c i'm still on stock, old brake fluid, as well as i think i didnt bed them in properly. I bedded them in according to a write up by racer-x, but then after that beat the hell out of them the rest of the night, and didnt let them completely cool after the bedding in, and then drive easy for the next couple hundred miles.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Banditt007)*

Big time Ferodo fan here. I'm currently on my second set of DS2500's in the front & Ferodo OE equivelant replacements in the rear.
Best place with the best prices can be found right here:
http://raceshopper.com/
Great guys to deal with too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Crash6)*

Parts4vws has DS2000 brake pads, but they are currently backordered:
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...P590S
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...P541S
http://www.raceshopper.com only carries the DS2500 pads which are:
FCP590H (front) DS2500 $104/set
FCP541H (rear) DS2500 $71/set
Raceshopper also has Hawk HPS which is comparable to DS2000:
HB272 (front) HPS $82/set
HB364 (rear) HPS $50/set



_Modified by phatvw at 12:16 AM 6-24-2004_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Raceshopper also has Hawk HPS which is comparable to DS2000:
HB272 (front) HPS $82/set
HB364 (rear) HPS $50/set


In my experience, DS-2000 is grippier HPS, but not quite as grippy as HP+. I think the DS-2000 is probably more fade resistant than either of the Hawk street compounds. 


_Modified by Racer_X at 7:43 AM 6-24-2004_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_
In my experience, DS-2000 is grippier HPS, but not quite as grippy as HP+. I think the DS-2000 is probably more fade resistant than either of the Hawk street compounds. 

_Modified by Racer_X at 7:43 AM 6-24-2004_

I have the 12.3" TT front and 9.1" rear rotors on my GTI VR6.
Do you think DS2500 in front and Hawk HPS in the rear is a good combo to balance out the brake bias and be suitable for track days? DS2500 is supposed to be quieter than Hawk HP+ and it looks like DS2000 is hard to get.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I have the 12.3" TT front and 9.1" rear rotors on my GTI VR6.
Do you think DS2500 in front and Hawk HPS in the rear is a good combo to balance out the brake bias and be suitable for track days? DS2500 is supposed to be quieter than Hawk HP+ and it looks like DS2000 is hard to get.

That should be a good setup. Which tracks (not that I am likely to know much about tracks in your area). DS-2500 is good on tracks that are easy to mild on brakes. 
On tracks that are particularly hard on brakes (two or more braking applications per lap from over 100mph to well under 50mph, with lap times under 2 minutes), you can experience some fade with DS-2500 if you push it really hard. The larger front rotors should help with that, but you should be aware of that.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_
That should be a good setup. Which tracks (not that I am likely to know much about tracks in your area). DS-2500 is good on tracks that are easy to mild on brakes. 
On tracks that are particularly hard on brakes (two or more braking applications per lap from over 100mph to well under 50mph, with lap times under 2 minutes), you can experience some fade with DS-2500 if you push it really hard. The larger front rotors should help with that, but you should be aware of that. 


It is http://www.pacificraceways.com/trackspecs.html








There is only one major straight which is about 120MPH down to 40MPH for my car. Last time I was there with completely stock brakes and pads and I had major brake fade after 2 or 3 laps. I think the track is about 2.25 miles so it probably takes about 2 minutes to run assuming an average of 60-70mph? I don't know what my average speed would be.
I am hoping the larger fronts will help manage some of the heat. I am also going to upgrae to ATE super blue because I think I probably experienced some fluid fade along with pad fade last time.

Wow... I should probably start another thread on this, eh?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*

I just ordered Ferodo DS2500 (front) and Hawk HPS (rear) for my car. This should help balance out the rear brake bias issues. I also ordered the Tyrolsport caliper bushing stiffener kit and ATE Typ 200 fluid.
Can't wait for better brakes!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*

if you're putting them on broken in rotors:
do 6-10stops from 30, medium pressure. allow cool down time in between. then do 2 stops HARD from 60ish with cool down in between. park car, let completely cool. you're ready to go.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_if you're putting them on broken in rotors:
do 6-10stops from 30, medium pressure. allow cool down time in between. then do 2 stops HARD from 60ish with cool down in between. park car, let completely cool. you're ready to go.

Yes these rotors have about 2000 miles on mintex reds so they are broken in. Should I even bother swirling them with sandpaper and cleaning them before I put on the new pads? Or will the bed-in procedure pretty much take care of everything?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ferodo ds2000 (phatvw)*

bed in will take care of everything. if you had a groove, or lip, then resurface. seriously, just pop in the pads. buy some anti-squeel past from Autozone/Kragen for the back side of the pads. keeps them happy.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ferodo*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_if you're putting them on broken in rotors:
do 6-10stops from 30, medium pressure. allow cool down time in between. then do 2 stops HARD from 60ish with cool down in between. park car, let completely cool. you're ready to go.

Ok I did the bed in, let it cool for a couple hours and went for a test drive. The Ferodo DS2500 Front/Hawk HPS rear is much quieter than the Hawk HP+. Parking brake squeal is reduced compared to mintex. Good combo for performance/noise.
Only issue is that the right-front rotor is getting hotter than the left. I know its not the caliper pins sticking cause I just installed new ones and lubed them up real good. could the caliper piston itself sieze up? How can I test that? Braking is good although it might be pulling to the right just a little bit. I'm not sure.
Edit: asked hot rotor qustion in separated thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481763


_Modified by phatvw at 10:30 AM 7-7-2004_


----------

